# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türkiye'ye AB Den Müjdeli Haber

## ceydaaa

-musluman-turkiye-abye-giremez--video---17486.jpgAB'nin Genişlemeden Sorumlu Üyesi Stefan Füle Türkiye'ye Twitterdan müjde erdi. Füle Avrupa Birliği'nde Türkiye için bir fasıl daha açıldığını duyurdu.

Stefan Füle takipçilerine gönderdiği mesajda, Türkiye katılım müzakerelerinde yeni fasıl açmaya bir adım daha yakın. Üye Devletler Ankaranın Bölgesel Politikalarla ilgili 22nci fasılda yapması gerekenler konusunda mutabakata vardı dedi.

----------

